# Who makes the best tedder?



## Farmer Mark

Hey Haytalk Friends...

I have a New Idea 4227 4 basket tedder. One of the tines broke, flipped up (inside one) and caught the guard ripping it right off. It was so violent, it made the outside basket jump out of time. I did pull the wheel off, dropped the basket and re-positioned it back in time, However there must have been some frame twist as now the one side is about an inch lower. Very frustrating.... SO..... in the market for a new one. Might even go to a 6 basket. WHO MAKES THE BEST ONE??? I'm looking at either KUHN or KRONE. Either one is so much more heavier duty. I've heard on many occasions that one will go thru 50 tines on a "light" tedder before ever breaking one on a KUHN or KRONE.. If anyone has any opinions/experience, please share!

Also, any thoughts on a mounted tedder or trailed?


----------



## somedevildawg

They both make good ones, I like trailed but I only use 4 baskets. If I was to use a larger one perhaps I would rather have hitch mount. Not sure Krone has a trailed in 6 basket....


----------



## 8350HiTech

Vermeer.


----------



## rjmoses

I've got seven years on my AgMaxx 4 basket. I was replacing tines all the time until I made up straps to hold the tine together. The straps are made out of an old 2.5" nylon tow strap cut into 8" lengths. I cut two pieces of tin 2" wide and about 4" long.

I drill a 3/16+" hole in each end of the tin and bend them around chisel or bolt to make a U with a radius of 3/4" or so.

I fold the strap into the tin then I use a pencil soldering iron to burn holes through the strap where the holes in tin are. The tin re-enforces the strap and acts as a brace. I use 1.5" 3/16 bolts with lock washers are at.

But the real key to good tedder operation is to set the height properly. Too low and you're breaking tines and arms (my cousin just used mine--broke two tines and one arm--grrrr!).

Ralph


----------



## ARD Farm

Absolutely, just like a rotary rake. Turn it inot a tillage implement (tines too low and digging in) and breakage occurs.

I bought a new, cheapo tedder this winter (normally I never use one, have no need as I rotary rake and that yields a fluffy, tall, fast drying windrow (I'd never even remotely consider anyhting other tan a rotary hay rake again, after owning one) Those side delivery roper things belong in the front yard as an ornament.) They are high buck junk IMO.

Anyway I must have had a preminition, I bought a cheapo tedder (2 basket) from ASC for just over a grand delivered. It's belt drive and I had my consternations about it but I got it as a 'just in case'. Just in case came this year with wet saturated ground and rank tall hay. I ran a tight windrow with the disc mower and let the mowed parts (exposed) dry a day, camne back with my cheapo tedder and blew it out.

It runs like a top, it's quiet and best part, it's 3 point mount so turns, no issue. I pick it up, swing around and go again I keep the belt tight and it does exactly what it's supposed to do, blows it out....

I set the tine height (with the toplink on the tractor) at just above the cut top of the field (just like I set my rotary rake). I've tedded at least 50 acres and have yet to break a tine.

Best 1000 bucks I ever spent. It can stay in the barn for years before I'll need it again (most likely after this year) but for a grand, it was well worth it.

It's a Baltic btw. ASC has them on their website. I took a chance and drew an ace, not a joker.

I can break my rotary rake tines just a easy by not paying attention to set height and they don't go through a square bailer real wel......lol


----------



## Mike120

Krone.


----------



## ARD Farm

Mike120 said:


> Krone.


For my very ocassion use, a Krone or a Kuhn or even a Pioneer is way, way overblown. If I used one everytime, certainly. But, with a rotary rake, that negates a tedder 95% of the time. This year is unusual for us.


----------



## Teslan

ARD Farm said:


> For my very ocassion use, a Krone or a Kuhn or even a Pioneer is way, way overblown. If I used one everytime, certainly. But, with a rotary rake, that negates a tedder 95% of the time. This year is unusual for us.


My first year using a tedder. I have found them very useful for grass hay and probably will use one for grass hay from now on. Even if it is hot and dry it speeds it up by 1- 2 days. For alfalfa I have found that using a tedder is a waste of time and fuel. This is for me and not everyone. As for the question. I have a NH 3625 tedder. It is good. Spreads just as good as a Kuhn 6 basket tedder. My cousin is trying out a Kuhn and we tried them side by side. It is better in drier hay for us as it has bigger rotors as that particular Kuhn tedder. Although I am probably going to trade the NH as soon as I can without losing to much money. A trailed tedder doesn't work well for me. I have to many pivot tracks to cross and I have already bent the wheel axles somewhat on the NH tedder. I need a 3 point. NH doesn't make a 6 basket one.


----------



## ARD Farm

Teslan said:


> My first year using a tedder. I have found them very useful for grass hay and probably will use one for grass hay from now on. Even if it is hot and dry it speeds it up by 1- 2 days. For alfalfa I have found that using a tedder is a waste of time and fuel. This is for me and not everyone. As for the question. I have a NH 3625 tedder. It is good. Spreads just as good as a Kuhn 6 basket tedder. My cousin is trying out a Kuhn and we tried them side by side. It is better in drier hay for us as it has bigger rotors as that particular Kuhn tedder. Although I am probably going to trade the NH as soon as I can without losing to much money. A trailed tedder doesn't work well for me. I have to many pivot tracks to cross and I have already bent the wheel axles somewhat on the NH tedder. I need a 3 point. NH doesn't make a 6 basket one.


This is my first year as well and I agree, in leafy forage a tedder is death to leaves.... I do brohme/orchard grass with a smidgeon of clover.... One reason why no one around here teds, most fields are roundup ready alfalfa.

I'd never consider one for alfalfa or clover over what straw (which I also bale).

I looked at a trailing tedder, my rotary rake is tralling. I have the same issue with the rake which is why this winter, I'll be buying a new rake and it will be 3PH. That cheapo tedder I bought leaves no pivot tracks and the new rake won't either.

My main driver for a 3PH mounted rake is I want to loose the tails on windrows that I have to 'chase' with the bailers.

I'm sure I can sell my old rotary, everyone that watches iit is amazed by the windrow (everyone here uses side delivery ropers....). My wife wants me to keep it as a spare however.

I figured for a grand it wouldn't be much but it really suprised me. It came unassembled on a pallet, no biggie, I do have a nice shop and it's climate controlled so assembly was painless.

I like the belt drive, it's very efficient and very quiet and the 'angle of attack' as well as tine height is a simple matter of adjusting the top link on the tractor and roading is easy too. It tucks right up tight to the tractor in transport position. I also figure the driveline will last forever in as much as the angles remain constant because it's attached to the back of the tractor, the angle only changes when you lift it..

It was an excellent buy in my humble opinion but next year (weather cooperating) it can 'sleep' in the barn.


----------



## 8350HiTech

Teslan said:


> My first year using a tedder. I have found them very useful for grass hay and probably will use one for grass hay from now on. Even if it is hot and dry it speeds it up by 1- 2 days. For alfalfa I have found that using a tedder is a waste of time and fuel. This is for me and not everyone. As for the question. I have a NH 3625 tedder. It is good. Spreads just as good as a Kuhn 6 basket tedder. My cousin is trying out a Kuhn and we tried them side by side. It is better in drier hay for us as it has bigger rotors as that particular Kuhn tedder. Although I am probably going to trade the NH as soon as I can without losing to much money. A trailed tedder doesn't work well for me. I have to many pivot tracks to cross and I have already bent the wheel axles somewhat on the NH tedder. I need a 3 point. NH doesn't make a 6 basket one.


The trailed 6 star Vermeer allows you to raise the tedder while running with just the transport cart wheels staying on the ground. That could also be an option for you.


----------



## ARD Farm

because it is a 3PH mount (with 2 tires on rotating spindles with air filled large diameter tires) under the baskets, I can whiz right along, the limiting factor is field smoothness. Even the owners manual recommends 5-8 mph. I stuck to 5, my fields aren't a freeway....lol

The trailered ones I looked at had tiny wheels and not all that substantial spindles. The wheels are huge on this one about the size of a wheelbarrow wheel and it's all greaseable. Thats a big factor for me.


----------



## Teslan

ARD Farm said:


> This is my first year as well and I agree, in leafy forage a tedder is death to leaves.... I do brohme/orchard grass with a smidgeon of clover.... One reason why no one around here teds, most fields are roundup ready alfalfa.
> 
> I'd never consider one for alfalfa or clover over what straw (which I also bale).
> 
> I looked at a trailing tedder, my rotary rake is tralling. I have the same issue with the rake which is why this winter, I'll be buying a new rake and it will be 3PH. That cheapo tedder I bought leaves no pivot tracks and the new rake won't either.
> 
> My main driver for a 3PH mounted rake is I want to loose the tails on windrows that I have to 'chase' with the bailers.
> 
> I'm sure I can sell my old rotary, everyone that watches iit is amazed by the windrow (everyone here uses side delivery ropers....). My wife wants me to keep it as a spare however.
> 
> I figured for a grand it wouldn't be much but it really suprised me. It came unassembled on a pallet, no biggie, I do have a nice shop and it's climate controlled so assembly was painless.
> 
> I like the belt drive, it's very efficient and very quiet and the 'angle of attack' as well as tine height is a simple matter of adjusting the top link on the tractor and roading is easy too. It tucks right up tight to the tractor in transport position. I also figure the driveline will last forever in as much as the angles remain constant because it's attached to the back of the tractor, the angle only changes when you lift it..
> 
> It was an excellent buy in my humble opinion but next year (weather cooperating) it can 'sleep' in the barn.


My Krone double rotary rake is trailed, but it is fine over pivot tracks as I can lift up the rotors quickly and easily and the big tires can take the tracks well. The NH tedder I guess if I wanted to spend 5 minutes yanking ropes and putting the road wheels down and up every time I passed over a pivot track. I did make a mistake the last time tedding. I thought I would save some of the little wheels by putting up the wings slightly, but then that put more weight on the two center rotor wheels axles, which they aren't designed for when crossing the pivot tracks. I have some weird shaped fields that I have to cross pivot tracks way more then I like. I bent them back some, but once bent they lose strength. To replace according to Messicks is $350-$400 per wheel axle. I looked up the cost to replace a wheel axle on a Krone tedder and it's only $128. NH is supposed to be getting back to me if warranty will cover these. I've also asked my NH salesman to look into trading the NH for a Claas 3 point 6 basket tedder as they are a Claas dealer also to see if they would work with me some on that. I'm not sure about Claas. Kuhn seems good as well, but pricey in this area. Ultimately if NH doesn't want to do anything I'll just use the NH tedder for a couple years then see about a Krone 3 point tedder. Since my experiences with my Krone double rake have been so good.

The Vermeer would probably be ok, but I think I would still like a 3 point better then a trailed. I don't think they have a 6 basket 3 point. I have plenty of tractor weight so no worries there and I don't need to transport more then 2 miles. Heck, I'm using a 120 hp tractor with the tedder because I got tired of switching the tedder and rake on and off of one tractor.

As for alfalfa I did a test with 2nd cutting. I tedded some and left some untedded. I tedded it green and with dew so there wasn't any leaf shatter. However it still wasn't cured until the same time the just windrowed alfalfa was cured. In addition to that since it was tedded it bleached more. I think for me with alfalfa it comes down to the fact that I have to rake, ted, and bale at certain times of day or night so any time savings from tedding is lost. Now if it rains on the alfalfa windrows then tedding is useful.


----------



## ARD Farm

I figured for a grand, I couldn't loose much if it was a POS. It ain't. I'm actually impressed. I'm not a big operator but I have a business to run (not farm related) so I need to 'get er done' and get back to my other venue.

I'm probably going to get a Pioneer mounted rake this winter. I have 2 green dealers close by. This is Deere country and I run Kubota tractors and NH hay tools... That tells you where I'm at.


----------



## ARD Farm

I get my consumables for the Kubota's from Messicks minus the hydraulic fluid. I use Chevron THF synthetic for that. They seem to be good folks to deal with.


----------



## FarmerCline

In my book either Krone or Kuhn would be good as well as Vermeer(Lely) or Claas. I have Krone 4 basket trailed and have been very happy with it. If I was going to go to a 6 basket it wouldn't be a Krone because they don't have a drawbar trailed model with transport running gear......they only have a 2 point trailed model with the transport running gear. For me a drawbar trailed model is a must because of the distance between fields I need to be able to pull the tedder behind a truck.....can't do that easily with a 2 point trailed or mounted tedder.


----------



## Tim/South

My closest dealers were Krone and Kuhn. I wanted a 4 basket. I went with the Krone. It has done well, very pleases.


----------



## Vol

ARD Farm said:


> This is my first year as well and I agree, in leafy forage a tedder is death to leaves.... I do brohme/orchard grass with a smidgeon of clover.... One reason why no one around here teds, most fields are roundup ready alfalfa.
> 
> I'd never consider one for alfalfa or clover over what straw (which I also bale).


A Tedder is not necessarily death to the leaves. Likely your trouble is your inexperience with a Tedder in your first year. Legumes should be tedded early in the morning as the dew begins to leave at very low rpms and a higher tractor gear. RR alfalfa has nothing to do with using a tedder....they work well if properly used with RR alfalfa.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hay rake

haven't had a krone. have had or watched the rest work. one brand set at the top. vermeer


----------



## Colby

Our Kuhn has a string you pull the pins to make wings go down. They seize up and the string doesn't pull them out. Overall the Tedder works good other than that. But making me get out of the cab and fighting with it for 5-10 minutes when it's suppose to all be done from the cab is crap. Poor design and I won't buy one like that again.


----------



## slowzuki

I have an older Kuhn labeled as NH, they are tough old birds but I have rough rough fields. I keep a good stock of tines, the A&I ones don't last all that good but you can buy 5 for the price of one kuhn tine.

Don't buy an old Deutz tedder, they are a POS in the older models, if it is newer with the pivot locks at the front they are ok. We have 2 old ones in the scrap pile, the second one I bought like an idiot as it was running well, thinking I'll use my old one for parts. It didn't ted an acre before it needed 200$ of parts and it didn't make 5 before it blew up.

I would love to try a 6-8 basket model trailed or mounted. Passed on a local Fella 8 basket trailed that was available, kinda wish I had tried it out.


----------



## Vol

slowzuki said:


> I would love to try a 6-8 basket model trailed or mounted. Passed on a local Fella 8 basket trailed that was available, kinda wish I had tried it out.


I have a piece or two of Fella equipment and they seem to be made as tough as nails.....I have a little Fella disc mower(7'+) that I have put through hades and it just keeps on ticking.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan

Colby said:


> Our Kuhn has a string you pull the pins to make wings go down. They seize up and the string doesn't pull them out. Overall the Tedder works good other than that. But making me get out of the cab and fighting with it for 5-10 minutes when it's suppose to all be done from the cab is crap. Poor design and I won't buy one like that again.


Don't they all have strings? I really have to yank hard on my NH. I'm sure they will break in the not so distant future.


----------



## TJH

I chose Krone because of my experience with their equipment., and in no way saying others are inferior. It's your money and therefore your preference that counts. Buy what you like. I ted whether it needs it or not, just like the way the hay rakes and bales after.


----------



## nhbaler282

The esche hay equipment makes the very best tedders they are very heavy built,they are made in Gordonsville Pa.


----------



## WaterShedRanch

I Ted pure stand alfalfa. Like Vol said you have to do it early in the morning. I typically do it right behind the mower. As in I put a man on the tedder as I mow. I mow I'm a tight window so I don't drive on any hay except where I turn on the end and Ted when it's green as hell. Medium rpms and higher speed. I typically run my tedder at 7 to 8 mph.


----------



## ARD Farm

Hopefully, I'll get back to a normal hay season next year and my new tedder will be parked in the barn and not used. For me, it's an unnecessary step, more fuel used and more time.

I prefer the wide/thin kit on the swathboard over tedding, just my preference.

It has saved my bacon this year with wet ground, but then, this is not a typical year here.

My wide/thin kit is in the mower toolbox ready to put back on at a moment's notice.


----------



## somedevildawg

For rained on hay, I don't see how anyone gets by without a tedder, no matter the locale....it's a "must have" for us.....


----------



## ARD Farm

somedevildawg said:


> For rained on hay, I don't see how anyone gets by without a tedder, no matter the locale....it's a "must have" for us.....


Exactly why I bought one this winter, well, not exactly, I had a preminition I guess. I've always just flipped it with the rotary rake and made due.

I only cut forage when my wife tells me to. She has a sixth sense about the weather and over the years, I've managed to avoid rain events..... not this year however. Having said that, I only had about 7 acres that got 'washed' one time, I consider myself lucky. Lots of growers around here got pismuckle brown hay this year.

I watched literally hundreds of acres of beautiful hay get ruined. My wife is my weatherperson. She has done a crack up job so far.

Big issue here is/was the saturated ground with 12 inches plus in late June, early July, that made it imperative to cut a tight windrow, let the cut portion of the field dry out as much as possible and ted it out. I cut everything much higher than normal to allow a good stubble base so I could get airflow underneath.... and it worked. I've gotten some very nice hay even though it was 8 week past due. It's a bit stemmy but it's dry and green which is better than most have here and the pricing is comensurate with the lack of hay in general.

I sold everything I cut prior to cutting it on tentative agreement and my customers took it all, I have no first cut left except my rounds, all the idiot cubes went like hotcakes and I'll get a late second cut and I'm sure it will disappear too.

I had one of my regulars come and get them out of the field, loaded their gooseneck and pickups and left with 400 bales in one evening. I bailed at 8-10% RM and I'm tickled with that. So are my customers. Was a very profitable late first cut.


----------



## FarmerCline

somedevildawg said:


> For rained on hay, I don't see how anyone gets by without a tedder, no matter the locale....it's a "must have" for us.....


 I agree. Even though I rarely use a tedder on alfalfa and sometimes not on grass if the weather allows but for rained on hay of any kind a tedder is a must.


----------



## ARD Farm

Other than the issue with the 575 pickup reel belt breaking, everything went uneventfully, almost like clockwork.


----------



## ARD Farm

You guys typically have much more humidity than we do, this year is an exception. relative humidity impacts drydown in anegative way.


----------



## deadmoose

somedevildawg said:


> For rained on hay, I don't see how anyone gets by without a tedder, no matter the locale....it's a "must have" for us.....


Those guys are the ones with big piles of junk hay rotting at the edges of the fields...


----------



## Chuck

I bought a claas 800, this year. It's a 6 rotor Tedder. It does an excellent job of spreading the hay


----------



## Teslan

Chuck said:


> I bought a claas 800, this year. It's a 6 rotor Tedder. It does an excellent job of spreading the hay


I'm most likely going to be trading my NH tedder for the Claas 800. I need a 3 point. What did you have before to compare it to? Do you think that "spreadmax" feature Claas talks about is really something or just marketing speak?


----------

